
Transition adviser Peter Thiel could directly profit from mass deportations - ozdave
https://theintercept.com/2016/12/12/transition-adviser-peter-thiel-would-directly-profit-from-mass-deportations/
======
calbear81
Trump's presidency won't simply be about the direct benefit to Thiel's
existing investments and bets on the table like Palantir. I believe that the
greatest opportunity that Trump's presidency will create is through disruption
to a whole host of industries. If you're a VC, you are probably already
looking at areas that there will be massive privatization like education,
health care, etc. These create new business opportunities for an entrepreneur
like Thiel to make plays in.

------
464192002d7fe1c
Can we have no politics week back? This fake news is getting boring.

~~~
confounded
What's fake about it?

~~~
464192002d7fe1c
Its like saying "Donald Trump could be Bigfoot" or "Hillary Clinton might be a
space lizard"

Sure, lots of things could be lots of things, but this article offers nothing
beyond completely pointless speculation, entirely bereft of substance. Yet,
most people will see this as a fake indictment of Trump and/or Thiel.

~~~
confounded
Well, Donald Trump is very unlikely to be Bigfoot, because there is wide
consensus that Bigfoot does not exist, and because there is no evidence that
DJT is, in fact, Bigfoot. If someone declared this as a fact, and presented it
as news, I'd agree that it was "fake news".

However, it's both established (in the piece, elsewhere) and uncontroversial
that:

\- Peter Thiel is an adviser to Donald Trump

\- Peter Thiel founded Palantir, which is one of the most valuable companies
in the world due to its surveillance and analysis of the population for the
federal government, including a contract specifically with ICE for $35MM

\- Donald Trump's policy is to increase deportations

\- Advisers to the President are likely to both be exposed to privileged
information which can be commercially exploited, and able influence policy in
their own financial interests.

\- These conflicts of interest provide incentives for government officials to
act against the interests of the people, and are associated with political
corruption.

What about the above is speculation, or bereft of substance?

You are free to express that you find certain facts displeasing or
uncomfortable, but it's childish to pretend that they are lies when they are
well substantiated.

~~~
464192002d7fe1c
What is speculation is the connection between things. The entirety of your
last point, and most of your 2nd-to-last point are also entirely specious.

The point is, there is no more evidence that Trump, Thiel or anyone else
connected with the administration will act in ways contrary to the best
interests of the American people than there is that Trump is bigfoot or
hillary clinton is a space lizard.

